# good deal on sig 938



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm on Kentucky Gun company's email list. just got a flyer from them. They have sig's 938, two tone with viridian green laser and 3 mags, holster and night sights for 570 shipped. Several other good deals

http://marketing.kygunco.com/w/SICt...7RpHrkjq763gvQMCQg/892mDAzxKM0My9K1jO892EdoOA


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Havnt seen Sigs that inexpensive before.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

My P239 cost almost $300 more than that. I'd say that's a good deal.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Friend of mine just bought a p320 at vances for $499. I'm not sure if that's a deal or not as I'm not into sigs but he said they were about $100 cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

the army just chose the sig 320 as the new pistol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> the army just chose the sig 320 as the new pistol.


Yup glock wouldn't lower the price enough....perfection...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Glocks have already been spoken for by the Navy️


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> I'm pretty sure the Glocks have already been spoken for by the Navy️


Killin me


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> I'm pretty sure the Glocks have already been spoken for by the Navy️


LOL!


----------

